# Frog Falling Off?



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

It is incredibly dry here, and the farrier suggested I put hoof dressing on my horses' feet. So I have been, every day for about 2 weeks now. They were trimmed right before I started this when the farrier suggested it. Now large chunks of their frogs are falling off. Just wondering why? Is that bad/good/ or indifferent?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's just shedding, don't worry.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would agree with Tiempo unless you have something else going on (lameness, odor, etc).


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

How large of chunks?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably just shedding. Our horses' frogs shed horribly while we were in NM. I thought i'd lamed them or something, it was so noticable.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Do their feet smell? I'm doing the moisture tango with pine tar and hardpan right now. You have to make sure they don't get over moisturized or it will lead to thrush. If they're clean they're probably just shedding my horses feet do the same thing, they have to be wet enough to break off and shed properly.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd say, as everyone did, it is just frog shedding.
I will say that many farriers I've encountered have recommended just soaking the feet in water once a week verses applying a product to them.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, some horses are more noticeable than others.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

We have had so much rain here that my mare that never requires shoes had to get them today. Her foot had absorbed so much moisture that she got bruised soles. The gelding, who already has shoes on the front, had an abcess by his frog on the hind end. You could slide the hoof pick from his heel forward under the frog and he was very tender. I feel bad because we did not notice it as he is already lame up front from a huge splint that he got over the spring. He tends to be a little wild in the pasture, so he stirred up some inflammation in the splint. Vet is coming out next week to inject it with cortisone... these horses are a money pit, LOL. So now the gelding is sporting an ichthymol dressing held on with vetwrap and duct tape. We will have to start daily soaks on Saturday.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear you are having to deal with that Fetch. No fun.

anyway..
I asked because the mare I rescued last year, lost half of her frog on both front feet and it is not a case of "shedding". What is going on with her is not normal.

Have been treating her but Farrier and Vet said it would just take time to grow back normally.

So in all honesty, if someone is not sure what is going on, is best to at least ask your Farrier.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Bergere- did they happen to say if it was fungal in nature?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

It is a type of thrush I have never seen. Since I haven't had any issues like this ever, with my horses, there is a good chance it came in on the Farriers tools, at least that is what the Vet thinks.

Forgot what she called it but it is hard to get rid of. And it has been a challenge. All the horse's have it but she is the worse, pretty sure because of the negligence for most of her life, her body is having a hard time fighting it off.

Will take time but hopefully her frogs will grow back.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that's a new one on me- I just assumed thrush was thrush was thrush. Did they have you put her on anything oral? One of my old rescues was serverly depressed and once on orals (for another infection) her foot health seemed to improve as well.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

To me as well. Its kind'a like Ringworm, in that there are many different strains. 
Nothing Oral right now, went through the Vets stuff and seems to of stopped it. So now I am just keeping it packed with Forscheners.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Do you have any pics of it bergere? I would be curious to see them.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I did not think to take any photos.
Partly because Husband took the little camera and all I have is my big one, need two hands to take photos with it... and no way to pick up her leg and hold the camera.

Wish I could of though,, was nasty. Still doesn't look great but she hasn't lost any more, thank goodness.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been doctoring her for about 9 days. She's put up in barn, small dry pen. Her leg is doing better as I gave her a tetnus shot, topoprim (antibiotic) & bute each day. It is just in the bend of her back leg, seems to be getting some proud flesh in it, but is healing, slowly. Vet said to treat w/ scarlet oil. Aslo said to never flush with lots of water if injury is below hock? Her additional problem seems to be that I think she's getting thrush. I've never experience it before in a horse. She's limping on both front feet, doesn't want to move. She can stand on one while I clean the other one out. There seems to be alot of moisture on one hoof, nothing on the other. She acts like she has a stone in her hoof, but doesn't-- Is this thrush? Neighbors have a mare that has it, they took 8 oz Lysol & mixed w/ 1 gallon water, make her stand in that solution 20 minutes each day. Soak paper towels w/ Lysol pack them onto the bottom of foot & wrap w/ duct tape. Does this sound like a viable cure? I have no money to take her to vet unless I absolutely have to.. What do ya'll think?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's thrush, you'll know it. And when you quit gagging over the smell... lol

I'm assuming you've picked out her feet? Were any areas particularly stinky/black/crumbly with maybe a whitish pus lookin' stuff? Located around the frog? 
I would think if it were possibly an absess (and I'd think on both front would be pretty unusual) the nine days of antibiotic would have taken care of that. 
Is the ground really hard in her dry pen? Rocky? Any chance she could have a bruise or could have foundered?
For thrush, I just pick the feet twice a day and then squirt with either Koppertox or Thrushbuster (and hold the foot up for a little bit to let it soak in) and that usually takes care of it. Both can be found at pretty much any farm store.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

I pick her feet out, they seem clean, nothing to indicate she's stepped on anything or has any objects in them. When I scrape the backs of the frogs (heel area) it looks a little whiteish, but not major. No major bad smell, just the same as you'd get when you clean rotted stuff, or packed stuff out of a horses foot. The only thing I can think of is that she is not used to standing on solid dirt with out moving around much. She is the Alpha mare in the pasture & moves around alot. I have not seen her lay down once since she's been in pen. Pen is 12X12. I'm thinking of letting her out, but injury is still pretty bad. Skin is all off about 6" X 3" wide in bend of her back leg, I'm afraid she won't let me catch her to doctor it. Geesh, I have six 1,500 lbs pets. Don't do anything except love them & feed them. I need to get rid of them but the horse market sucks! There all out of world champion MO foxtrotters--anyone want a horse, cheap?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

It may well be the ground hurting her- the front feet bear more weight that the back on a horse at rest. Any way you can pad an area- straw or shavings or something? If you do let her out, could you possibly hit the spot with meds before she's turned loose-are you doctoring multiple times a day? How large is the area she would be turned out in?


----------

